
Ask HN: Can one just assemble pieces of electronics and sell them as a kit? - ministrator
Do you need any license for this? Does it need FCC approval? It&#x27;s a basic electronics kits with some LED lights, an Arduino and some wires + battery.
======
brudgers
In theory almost certainly yes...but if you are serious talk to a lawyer
familiar with these matters. [1]

The hard part of the theory is selling. The hard part of that is identifying
potential buyers and talking to them and being rejected by many, most, or all
of them. The potential for rejection makes that harder than buying the
components and then trying to sell them. On the other hand, buying the
components and trying to sell them is the most direct route to _learning_ what
is feasible and what isn't. It is also the _only_ way to get direct experience
in the process.

Good luck.

[1]: or not. But consider that "it's not worth talking to a lawyer about this
idea" can be a useful filter for the importance of ideas.

------
stonemetal
I believe so, the Arduino is already FCC approved. It doesn't need a separate
approval for each retailer. Same for the LEDs etc. If you are making changes
to the hardware the FCC has documentation on what is permissible for not
needing a re-certification.

------
aurizon
You can do what you like, but if the kit is intended to spy on people by sound
or video or if it transmits energy through the air, as radio or WiFi signals
it needs to conform to the FCC regulations and other laws that might forbid
spying etc. If the kit uses AC power or dangerous high voltages and it causes
a death - be prepared for possible jail time...

